# Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung



## Blacky1810 (27. April 2014)

*Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Nabend PCGH Community  Hoffe bin in der richtigen Section..sah mir eher nur nach Kaufberatung aus hier^^ Wenn nicht bitte verschieben.
Also ich habe folgendes Problem unzwar hab ich nen zweiten alten Monitor zusätzlich zu meinem HD Monitor angeschlossen damit ich nebenbei beim zocken surfen kann usw...
Wenn ich allerings den altern Monitor allein anschließe (also ohne den HD Monitor zusätzlich) dann zeigt er eine Fehlermeldung an:
"Außerhalb des Bereichs 
Horizontalfrequenz 65.2 KHz 
Vertikalfrequenz 59.0 Hz

Finde ich irgendwie merkwürdig das der alte Monitor funktioniert wenn er gleichzeitig mit dem anderen angeschlossen ist,aber die Felermeldung anzeigt wenn er einzeln angeschlossen ist 
btw ist der HD Monitor mit HDMI verbunden und der alte mit VGA/DVI (Adapter) falls das wichtig ist

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen


----------



## Thallassa (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Wenn der Monitor einzeln angeschlossen ist, gibt deine Grafikkarte auch die Auflösung auf, die Primär, also für deinen großen Monitor gedacht ist. Dein alter hat eine geringere Auflösung und ist deshalb außerhalb des Bereichs, wenn er alleine dranhängt.


----------



## Blacky1810 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

danke für die schnelle Antwort :o
Kann ich denn überhaupt das Problem beheben?


----------



## Thallassa (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*



Blacky1810 schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort :o
> Kann ich denn überhaupt das Problem beheben?


 
Wenn du die Auflösung vor dem Ausschalten/Umstecken bzw. alleinigen Anschließen des niedrig auflösenderen Monitors herunterschraubst (eine, die er auch darstellen kann), sollte das kein Problem sein und du bekommst auch ne Bildanzeige mit dem kleineren Monitor solo.


----------



## Blacky1810 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs mit 7 verschiedenen Auflösungen probiert (von unten nach oben) Zeigt das Problem bei jeder weiterhin an :/
Oder wo muss ich das einstellen?


----------



## Thallassa (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Naja, wie hoch ist denn die Auflösung, die der 2. Monitor kann? Ich würde dir ja raten, von unten nach oben zu gehen, wenn du es austesten musst


----------



## Blacky1810 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Also die maximale Aufösung ist 1600 x 900 Pixel. Trotzdem geht's nicht :/ Hab fast alle durch inzwischen


----------



## Thallassa (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Hmmm dann lag ich mit meiner Vermutung wohl falsch. Und hab auf weiteres auch leider keine Ideen mehr für dich =/


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Erstmal --> um welchen Monitor handelt es sich denn überhaupt


----------



## Blacky1810 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Monitor "außerhalb des Bereichs" Fehlermeldung*

Medion MD 20220


----------

